# Snook experts? Got tackle questions...



## telsonman (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been fishing a lot at Sebastian Inlet, FL for a good while. My mother-in-law's BF has a house about 5 minutes up the street, and I try to get down there about 4-5 times each year to fish the inlet and the river. I've grown a liking for snook. My current set up was for reds mainly, and I've caught snook with it, but I just don't think its enough. I'm running a 6'6" medium inshore rod with 15lb mono. I'm for sure going to switch to 30lb braided, but I'm not sure about with manufacture to go with. Also, I'm pretty sure that I need a bigger rod, perhaps a 7'6" or 8'. I just know that at the inlet, I think my rod doesn't have enough length or stiffness to get that lure out there. My reel should be fine though I figure.

Also, which different lures should I be using? I'm currently catching them on either 1.5oz bucktails or freelining pinfish or mullet. I don't think I can get those bucktails as far out as I need them with my rod though, and sometimes that heavy jig is hard to control. I'm trying to jig along the bottom of the inlet, but it gets rough sometimes.  What other lures should I try to use?

The inlet regulars tell me that if the conditions are right, you can usually get a tarpon on snook gear, depending on the size though.

Any help here???


----------



## forced2work (Jun 3, 2012)

Most sebastian local have an inlet rod, they are usually 8 plus feet long, more like a surf rod for tossing those bucktail to middle, my 2 current rods for the inlet are 8 ft loomis surf rod and custom built 8 ft lamiglass that I also use for tarpon fishing off the beach.  My first rod for there was 7'6" redbone that threw bombers well but would not throw a bucktail to save your life.  I caught alot of fish on that rig.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

Haven,t Fished there in Years.. But when I did , It was Great !.
Now I Fish Everglades and Chokoloskee Island.
My Rig for Fishing the Passes, Thats what Seb.Inlet is... Is a 3/0 Penn. Circle Hook and 50 mono Leader, Parimid Sinker to keep it from rolling in the Current.
Live or Fresh Dead , Most any kind. Ladyfish, mullet , whatever.
I,ll catch the Bigger Snook without all that Casting.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 5, 2012)

*Snook luers*

I have done really well using a fish head spin with a fluke or tabtail grub trailer.


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 5, 2012)

Im no expert, but here is my 2 cents:

Rod should be 7 ft MH
Line should be Sufix 30 lb braid 
Always use 2-3 ft fluorocarbon leader

Lures: Large DOA Shrimp, Topwater plugs, Bucktail jigs


----------



## telsonman (Jun 5, 2012)

Why a fluorocarbon leader instead of just taking the braided line all the way to the jig?


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 5, 2012)

Because you will get more strikes, trust me. 

Recommend Seaguar 20, 25, or 30#


----------



## telsonman (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, a 7ft MH should work better than my 6'6 medium.

So about 2-3 ft of 30lb leader. I'm thinking maybe some topwater plugs for tarpon, and some windcheaters for the snook, maybe a zara spook. 30lb braided line I guess too.


----------



## bowandgun (Jun 12, 2012)

This is my language, i lived in Central Florida for over twenty years and was a regular at Sebastian and Cape Canaveral inlets and snook fishing was my passion.  i used flair jigs witha red strip either in white or chartreuse, you will need alot of jigs due to rocks.  I used a 7'6" rod medium heavy with 20lb power pro braid or 15lb mono both with a 2-3 ft flouro leader.  Another great lure is a wind cheater or a long a bomber.  Find them in mullet colors.  The trick is to be able to chuck it way out there.  i had the best luck on the begining of the out going tide on the south side at end of jetty.  On incoming we fished the south side about 100 yds from bridge on the river side.  Cape canaveral is even better than Sebastian.  Good luck hope this helps.


----------

